

Are VCs really *that* busy? - suking

Some of them take 1-2 weeks to respond to an email even after a warm intro, but they tweet all day. Others you have to schedule meetings 2 weeks in advance. I know of 1 very high profile VC that is on a non-finance related forum I frequent and I see him posting and browsing all the time.<p>Do they just like to be busy to seem important or are they truly insanely busy?
======
tilt
They're just people after all... they engage whatever way of communication
they like the most. I wouldn't be surprised if they'd procrastinate their
mails.

Email isn't really the most loved form of communication and they get tons of
pitches on daily basis.

I don't know if this is "ethical" in VC business but try to engage them where
they're active (PM, DM, Reply, etc).

